# Primer on Paella



## expatmat (Feb 12, 2013)

Author provides 10 rules on finding authentic paella.

Some of it's pretty basic but there are some interesting ones in here.

Finding Authentic Paella in Spain


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

expatmat said:


> Author provides 10 rules on finding authentic paella.
> 
> Some of it's pretty basic but there are some interesting ones in here.
> 
> Finding Authentic Paella in Spain


What a load of rubbish! There are so many variations on what is, or isn't paella. The author even contradicts herself -* the real paella is... but the traditional is ...* but surely the traditional is the real paella. At one time haggis was all the ingredients in a sheep's stomach but now, often as not, it will be in a plastic wrapping; sausages were in intestines as a skin, now they are often in some artificial wrapper. Recipes vary, my grannie' version may be different from yours but they can all be real paellas!


----------



## smiler1998 (Mar 4, 2013)

baldilocks said:


> What a load of rubbish! There are so many variations on what is, or isn't paella. The author even contradicts herself -* the real paella is... but the traditional is ...* but surely the traditional is the real paella. At one time haggis was all the ingredients in a sheep's stomach but now, often as not, it will be in a plastic wrapping; sausages were in intestines as a skin, now they are often in some artificial wrapper. Recipes vary, my grannie' version may be different from yours but they can all be real paellas!


She got it wrong saying that and a few other things but she is quite close to the idea, here in Valencia we normally eat the chicken and rabbit one but the seafood one is also eaten a lot, but you have to know where to go and over the years travelling in spain I have found the only paellas that are close to what I would call paella are in Valencia,Castellon and Alicante the rest is a bad copy.

No peas or carrots should go into a paella, some places in Alicante they put albondigas and longaniza/chorizo.......well the albondigas is strange but ok but the chorizo ehhh.

Once I had a great arroz meloso de bogavante at L`ham in Gandia......Lovely jubbly.


----------



## samthemainman (Aug 15, 2012)

The paella story is a funny one and reminds me of the arguments that used to break out when I was living out in Bologna about what went into an authentic Ragu alla bolognese...basically unless it was mamma's recipe, it wasn't the real thing and should be spat at.

I agree the traditional paella is chicken, rabbit and snails, with garrofon and green beans... however there is debate amongst the locals as to whether stock or water should be used, whether the lemon and/or rosemary is needed etc. Paella de Mariscos is also considered authentic if prepared in the right way. Although I know it's sacrilege, chorizo can work quite well in a paella. But to the locals here that is like putting pineapple and sweetcorn on a pizza for the Italians...

I've also seen some people swear their paella is the most authentic paella only to be putting yellow 'colouring' powder into the paella instead of expensive saffron... 

The other 'rule' is that its a lunchtime meal - not for dinner; that proper paella needs 40 mins of prep time to be fresh; and that you should order it for a minimum of two people, otherwise you're getting reheated stuff. The Paellador tourist traps in bar/restaurants are just that - reheated flash frozen naffness.

On the other hand - getting real on the subject of paella, we'd be perfectly reasonable in saying 'Hold on a second - this a basically just pretentious chicken savoury rice'... there is a lot of snobbery about. It may be the national dish, but just like fish and chips its no delicacy!

I prefer to do mine with just chicken but do all the beans and stuff (artichoke too is authentic in winter I understand), but I make it with thigh meat and sometimes some breast (though it goes stringy/tough of course) or even better some supremes. What I don't like about the stuff you get in the restaurants (even the good ones) is that the meat is generally really cheap and boney which may add flavour but is a pfaff and a disappointment to eat. 

I like some crusty bread and some alioli with mine - but that's probably sacrilege too. Have you seen patatas bravas in Valencia? The sauce is unlike traditional 'bravas' and is basically just mayo with a sprinking of paprika on it.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

But...
Even in the times of yore when people first started to make paella I doubt if the recipe was x + y + z and only that constituted a "real" paella. I expect they made it with what they had and if one day there weren't any snails, but there was a bit of pork well, in it went, and if today you have rosemary and tomorrow not well, so be it.
For however many people say it's this way and only this way, there'll always be a group that say well my mum, gran and the occasional uncle used to make it this other way.
I'd say make it how you want and then tuck in!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> But...
> Even in the times of yore when people first started to make paella I doubt if the recipe was x + y + z and only that constituted a "real" paella. I expect they made it with what they had and if one day there weren't any snails, but there was a bit of pork well, in it went, and if today you have rosemary and tomorrow not well, so be it.
> For however many people say it's this way and only this way, there'll always be a group that say well my mum, gran and the occasional uncle used to make it this other way.
> I'd say make it how you want and then tuck in!


exactly - a bit like shepherd's pie/cottage pie in the UK - a 'throw it in' kind of meal


one local woman told me that 'the only way' was to cook the rice off a bit in the oils from frying off some chorizo before adding stock - another local was horrified at the thought of even using chorizo 


both of course make the 'authentic' paella valenciana.......... neither used snails though


----------



## smiler1998 (Mar 4, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> exactly - a bit like shepherd's pie/cottage pie in the UK - a 'throw it in' kind of meal
> 
> 
> one local woman told me that 'the only way' was to cook the rice off a bit in the oils from frying off some chorizo before adding stock - another local was horrified at the thought of even using chorizo
> ...


My mother in law loves to use snails ( it gives it more flavor ) but my wife and I don`t like getting the bits of shell that always fall off so we persuade her not to.
Well the bravas here in valencia changes in every bar you go so surprise surprise, I live in the area of the restaurants here in the center so you have to go back to the ones you like.
Alioli is ajo aceite in spanish and you can have that with bread before a paella but the norm is to have some tapas ( bread fills you up too much---pan con pan comida de tontos ).
Refranes another great thing the spanish love to use.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Paella is one of those economical meals that developed in less afluent times and what went in was what you had. It is only now that there are "gourmets" trying to turn an everyday poor person's dish into something posh that there are so-called experts trying to prescribe what they think should go into it. 'Paella casera' is what you choose to make it and if eating establishments choose to serve "paella de Juan" or "paella de Pablo" or... make your choice - if like one rather than the other go there or go to the other but if you want a real paella that you really enjoy - make your own with carne and/or mariscos, your choice! 

More food snobbery is something we don't want nor can we afford!


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Its a one pan peasant dish with variables, some good, some not so good but nothing really special.


----------



## smiler1998 (Mar 4, 2013)

bob_bob said:


> Its a one pan peasant dish with variables, some good, some not so good but nothing really special.


Nothing really special ? 
Well I love it and the more you eat a good paella the more you appreciate it and it`s not being a snob making something better over time ( that has what has made the spanish cuisine so unique and varied )
Es facil no apreciar una cosa que no entiendes pero hay que probar de todo y aprender a cambiar los gustos y no estar tan cerrado, creo yo.

Quien siembra vientos recoge tempestades.:clap2:


----------



## Navas (Sep 2, 2012)

Well my mum's paella is the best and very special  I doubt she'd be up to making it these days, but fortunately we filmed her teaching me how to make it a few years ago. It's very funny to watch - even telling me how to stir it - but at least I know her secret ingredient!


----------

